# I went to senior prom all by myself



## Valace (Mar 27, 2011)

I bought my own corsage; two white roses with one red rose. I got a manicure and a pedicure for the first time in my life, and got deep red nails to match.

My sister-in-law did my hair and makeup because I'm just hopeless at that stuff. I reused a long flowy bridesmaid dress... and it fit well with the Greek theme.

I didn't spend more than 70 dollars total.

I was an hour late and wandered in last/unnoticed into the fancy ballroom, like a ninja.

A lot of people I barely know/downright don't know at all said I looked beautiful.

I danced with some fellow misfits after a lot of prodding and encouragement. (I don't know if it counts as dancing, but I have blisters so I was doing something) 

I only got their first names (and barely that, because it was so loud and my hearing is so bad) and can't find them on facebook... and one was wearing sunglasses the whole time so I didn't get a good look at his face.

No slow-dancing... I kinda went and hid by the cookies when slow songs came on. I danced in the front of the mob, always on the edge, for easy escape...

The DJ refused to play any rock or punk because it "wasn't his genre", so I drew frowny faces all over his request sheet with a lot of "please"s... to no avail. But at least they played Born This Way by Lady Gaga... I love that song. |: 

Oh, and I ate one milk dud.

I fumbled and broke a glass picture frame during my hiding, but no one died from it. 

Then I came home, and despite being really REALLY tired and worn out, took some really good/silly pictures and had a fun time with my cousin.

I've never been to a dance before... besides one in middle school, where no one danced and the music was atrocious and I left quickly... so that doesn't really count.

I had fun. I think I actually had fun!

!


----------



## JamesV (Apr 13, 2011)

Sounds great. Congratulations!


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

Wow, you're very brave!!!! Congrats!!!!


----------



## Nessy (Mar 3, 2011)

Sounds awesome, you go girl!


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

That's wonderful! :high5


----------



## bigcat1967 (Apr 20, 2010)

I'm proud of you! Good job!


----------



## NightMinded (Feb 13, 2010)

WOW! I am very proud of you. Pat yourself on the back, I don't think I could have done something like that! Glad you had fun.


----------



## factmonger (Aug 4, 2010)

Sounds like a fabulous time to me!

Plus, you spent under 70 dollars?? Way to work that budget, baby!


----------



## mcmuffinme (Mar 12, 2010)

Good for you. I didn't go and while I personally could care less, I hate when people ask me about it and I have to say I never went. With girls especially, they make a big stink about it freak out just wondering how anyone could miss Prom. 

So annoying. I wish I had gone to Prom just for this reason.


----------



## purplefruit (Jan 11, 2011)

Wow, that's great. Congratulations! :boogie


----------



## Lunangel (Apr 9, 2011)

You're so brave! I wouldn't have had the courage to do that. 
You go girl. Glad you had fun. ^_^


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin (Nov 28, 2009)

Seriously, I hope that guy was being ironic wearing sunglasses to a prom :/


But it sounds like you had fun, which is what it's all really about anyway so kudos to you!

:high5


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

That's awesome! Congrats! That was very brave of you and you should be proud of yourself :clap


----------



## cybernaut (Jul 30, 2010)

Wow, it sure seems like you had a good time . Congrats!!!
My senior prom was 2 weeks ago, and I didn't go =P.


----------



## wmw87 (Apr 20, 2011)

Great story.


----------



## shyLee10 (Feb 14, 2010)

Awww! I bet you looked beautiful. I'm happy and jealous that you had the nerve to go by yourself. 

I went with my friend's cousin=AWKWARD time trying to get away from him the whole night


----------



## Valace (Mar 27, 2011)

I'm atrocious when it comes to replying to things. Urg, sorry for the huge spacing out everyone. :| 

Thank you so much everyone!  It still feels good that I went, even if it wasn't as enchanting/eventful as everyone/every teen movie ever makes it out to seem. c: It's nothing to suffer eternal regret over if you didn't go, though. It's just a gathering with a bunch of people you hardly know wearing silly formal clothes.

Oh, they actually gave out special prom sunglasses in the beginning that say "PROM 2011" on the ... ear handles? I don't know what they're called, but the foldy parts, lol. 

It was fun being able to wander here and there without being anchored to someone, I suppose... if I went with someone I probably would've just wandered off and lost them eventually, though. My attention span is lovely.

I still feel like a ninja... with an accomplished mission.


----------



## Lionking92 (Apr 6, 2011)

congrats! :clap


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Valace said:


> I bought my own corsage; two white roses with one red rose. I got a manicure and a pedicure for the first time in my life, and got deep red nails to match.
> 
> My sister-in-law did my hair and makeup because I'm just hopeless at that stuff. I reused a long flowy bridesmaid dress... and it fit well with the Greek theme.
> 
> ...


The only dance I ever attended was my senior homecoming dance. You, like, surpassed that :lol.

I had to highlight some of your events - reread them because they are triumphs. Remember that feeling and that "I don't care as much as I used to" thinking. It will come in handy


----------



## Fromheretoeternity (Apr 3, 2011)

I'm glad you were able to build up the courage to go to the prom. Well done.


----------



## Valace (Mar 27, 2011)

millenniumman75 said:


> The only dance I ever attended was my senior homecoming dance. You, like, surpassed that :lol.
> 
> I had to highlight some of your events - reread them because they are triumphs. Remember that feeling and that "I don't care as much as I used to" thinking. It will come in handy


Wow, thank you for taking the time to go through and highlight those... that really means a lot!  I know I've come a very long ways from where I used to be, but that really lets me know just how much.


----------



## liilliiliilllil (Nov 3, 2009)

What balls! 

Good for you! :clap


----------



## TeddieAnn (May 2, 2011)

*Awesome!*

It sounds like you had an awesome time. And you danced and stuff! I've never been to a dance (I'm out of school) and I can also imagine it's a really wonderful environment.

You're so much braver than me, you're my hero of the week. lol


----------



## Valace (Mar 27, 2011)

-strikes a heroic "I have metaphorical balls" pose-

-long cape wiggles in the wind-

There's always a time and place for dancing, no matter who you are. A live music show/concert can't be much different, besides being cooler and way more epic. The only challenge is pushing yourself there and letting yourself move to the music, even if you KNOW you look incredibly stupid... because everyone else looks stupid too.


----------

